# mosquito repeller...



## drunken marauder (Jul 20, 2011)

Has anyone ever used one of these..


----------



## steelcitybrew (Jul 20, 2011)

Had a buddy who had one last year, worth its weight in fuckin gold. Runs on butane, no batteries, and these little filter things that give off some sort of chemical by being heated by the butane. Keeps like 6 or 8 foot radius relatively mosquito free.
Im not too bothered by mosquito's so i dont think its something id ever buy.

But I will say this thing definitely works.


----------



## acrata4ever (Jul 20, 2011)

soak a cigar in water overnight rub the water on exposed areas the mosquitos dont bite


----------



## steelcitybrew (Jul 20, 2011)

Ive never had any luck with those home remedies.
Ill always stick with my dollar store mosquito head net


----------



## acrata4ever (Jul 20, 2011)

tobacco water works che guevara used it


----------



## outskirts (Jul 21, 2011)

I know a few things that help but are not 100%.

That bath oil called "Skin So Soft", as a kid my mom would take a wet washcloth sprinkled with that stuff and wipe it all over my brother and I. It helped repel the mosquitos.

Dryer fabric softner sheets. Wipe them on you, tuck them in your clothes, whatever, the mosquitos are not fond of them.

Cedar wood in your campfire, red or white cedar, both work well. But don't just throw it on the fire, you don't want the wood to just burn up. Keep it on the edge of your fire where it will smolder and smoke. Plus the smoke smells nice kinda like incense.

Gasses... I have often noticed that when next to a busy highway where you can smell the fumes, the mosquitos usually don't follow. I have noticed the same when in old landfills that have those methane burnoff pipes.


----------



## outskirts (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't understand why the whole "fumes" thing works? When considered that mosquitos track us through our carbon dioxide that we exhale, which is a gass. Or that they breed in swamps which give off plenty of methane? Maybe they're just sensitive to the human construted consentrations?


----------



## dharma bum (Jul 21, 2011)

sulfur powder works like magic. put a little bit in the end of a stocking and tie a knot just above it making a little ball of powder. then you just pat it on any exposed areas and/or clothes.


----------



## ELCASCABEL (Aug 15, 2011)

Cigar water? I'm definitely trying that. Super easy to make on the road.

Eucalyptus oil diluted in water works also. I imagine making something to this effect with tee tree oil would work also. But hell, the cigar/water can't be beat if it really works well.


----------



## acrata4ever (Aug 15, 2011)

boil rosemary herb and use the water if youre anti tobacco and want to smell like a french whore. also you can grow catnip near the windows and doors it will keep the skeeters at bay. catnip mixed in tobacco plants attarcts the bees necessary to pollinate the plants. yknow fuck weed theres should be an anarchist tobacco company collective. cheap and reasonable cigarettes/cigars with the illegal tax free proceeds going for a greater evil. like running an anarchist canidate for office. but you wanna piss off the powers that be? start fuckin with their tobacco profits that they line their pockets with and keep nice apartments for their mistresses.


----------



## xbocax (Aug 16, 2011)

i jus splash peppermint extract dab here dab there people will be askin if your chewin gum for the rest of the night tho


----------



## pigpen (Aug 17, 2011)

acrata4ever said:


> yknow fuck weed theres should be an anarchist tobacco company collective. cheap and reasonable cigarettes/cigars with the illegal tax free proceeds going for a greater evil. like running an anarchist canidate for office. but you wanna piss off the powers that be? start fuckin with their tobacco profits that they line their pockets with and keep nice apartments for their mistresses.



yeah that's what the movement needs, more fucksers who can't run a block without getting winded and needing to stop for a smoke. whatever, the pigs will catch you while i'm back at base getting stoned to unwind from my day.

oh and sorry for completely changing the subject, here's a link for a lemongrass based repellant...

http://journeytoforever.org/edu_homer.html


----------



## DaisyDoom (Aug 17, 2011)

I've been trying to make some kind of mosquito repellent with no luck. The best one I've made so far has water, witch hazel and lavender and tea tree oil....it seems to help a little but not enough. I've read about using vodka and various oils and letting it sit for a couple of weeks before using...anyone heard of that?


----------



## acrata4ever (Aug 17, 2011)

tobacco water it does a body good


----------



## DaisyDoom (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh I just read pigpen's link and they used random liquors lol. I wonder if I can find lemongrass around here.


----------



## acrata4ever (Aug 17, 2011)

yeah lemon grass is at any indo food store maybe even asian good stuff but you cant eat it. its a flavoring. tobacco definately works nicotine is in many insecticides and unlike DDT is all natural.


----------



## bryanpaul (Aug 17, 2011)

one time i was in arcata california and the mosquitos were real bad...so i smashed up a few garlic cloves and rubbed them all over me (it WORKS).... so i was in safeway that nite and for some reason i stole a stick of deodorant...got popped...... i'm in the cop car taking me to eureka to get my court date and all that...REEKING of garlic...so the cop who had to drive me there asks "what did you steal anyway?"....... "deodorant"


----------

